# DAYCO XTX Brute Belt



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Just got it in from mud-throwers. it was 95 shipped to the door.
Oddly the package came from darryl turner j &m atv supply?










anyway, the belt looks good. feels nice.





































and here's the wararnty on the back. on the botton is a card yo fill out when you send the belt in for warranty. its $15 like dan said, but it says they inspect it and if they deem it to be faulty you'll get a new one.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool! let us know how it does... If I remember I'll post up a pic of my 3gx belt sleeve for comparison... 

Nice spongebob pants up there also


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are the EXACT same belt as the 3GX....if you got the new HL mag you can even see it in the pic...lol. They have the XTX cross reference number on the sleeve. 

Phreebsd...Matt just started carrying them. He got the first one for CanAmChris on here. He is a great friend of mine who races for TCM....but the great thing..same as HL but CHEAPER...:rockn: Mud-Throwers FTW!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck with that Dayco.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> Good luck with that Dayco.


Its the New one....they are Unreal from what I have seen. A lot of the racers with the BIG motors are running them with 32's and they are holding up great....NOT like the old cheap Dayco's.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

whats the difference between the hl proseries and the xtx.
is the hl proseries bad 
i sure hope not i have one . hope i didnt blow my money on the wrong belt 
sorry to kinda jack a thread​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

blue beast, they are the same exact belt. 
you bought a good one. there's been nothing but good reports on this belt.
it's gonna hold up.

i got it installed and it was tight. My bike originally came with 2 shims. I usually ran with one out. This belt required the other shim to be put back in but it is perfect. 
doesnt crawl in gear, doesnt squeal but you can feel its dang tight. i think this belt is gonna be great.

supposed to run cooler than oem belt. we shall see. this is the 3rd belt my bike is on. 
First two were OEM.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Its the New one....they are Unreal from what I have seen. A lot of the racers with the BIG motors are running them with 32's and they are holding up great....NOT like the old cheap Dayco's.


Well.. that is good news. If this new one does hold up, I might just give it a try next round.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's exactly why i wanted to try this belt. bigger bikes with more power than i have are punishing that belt and its holding up well. i gotta figure something out and this was a step in that direction. teryx gears are the second part of the solution.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

That indeed does look identical to my 3gx belt. Wish i would've known about it before i paid 30-40 dollars more thru HL a few months ago. 

I just took out the OEM belt this past weekend that was in my 06 and stole the 3gx out of my SRA. The deflection was right on the OEM but the 32s made it raise hell in a hole. I would never burn/completely slip it but it was very loud. I've put the 3gx in bind a couple times now on my 650i and NO squeel when in a bind whereas before it would be talking to me.

I'm curious to see how the belt does with 32s in the thick stuff.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

did you have the 3gx belt in when we were @ busco?


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

i just got me a 3GX too..............gotta find a PRI puller now!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*belt*



phreebsd said:


> blue beast, they are the same exact belt.
> you bought a good one. there's been nothing but good reports on this belt.
> it's gonna hold up.
> 
> ...


good to here that ! I thought something was wrong since mine wasnt squeling .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok so I got the picture of my 3gx belt sleeve... and man I wish I would have known this back in November... :nutkick: Check out the part number on the bar code sticker...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. it's the same belt. they even quote the same warranty lingo that is found on the backside of the dayco product sleeve.

nice


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

05fcpbrute said:


> did you have the 3gx belt in when we were @ busco?


No sir and that's why i stole it off of my SRA this past weekend. I was asking for problems with the OEM, i'm sure ya'll heard it at Busco. The deflection was not that far off. When i had 29.5 laws and 30 backs it made no where near that much racket, the 32s are just that hard to turn in the nasty stuff evidently. The 3gx/xtx is a GREAT belt and i can already tell that it's going to do much better on my 650i than my OEM did.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

blue beast....is yours HL pro series belt? or the HL 3GX? the XTX is the same as the HL 3GX....but the HL Pro series Dayco belt is different. unless you have the 3GX that HL sales for like $130.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. does this mean your gonna send me my OEM one back?? hahaha! :bigok: just kidding.. let us know once you get some "testing" done on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got it up on the wall for ya!
it looked better than it sounded. Seems the heat hardened it so it doesnt flex proper.
that caused it to jump up and down a lot and make that horrendous clanking noise.
Next time I see you it can live in yer garage 
i put a note tag tied to it - with the date and how it died.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i'm still running oem belt . if i get to go to mud nats see if i can get me a new belt...lol


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

the parts place here in my town said he can get me the new xtx2217 dayco for 70$. I was like holy crap ill take 2. and im goin to mud nats and if anyone needs me to bring them one just let me know. Id be happy to help out.


----------

